# New Vacuum Pump In Use!



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, I just racked my Peach Ice wine that finally cleared and set up and used the vacuum pump like appleman uses and i must say that this is awesome and I am so glad that I didnt spend all the money I originally was going to on an Enolmatic. This thing worked flawlessly with no hitches that I keep hearing on Minijets and Enolmatics at 1/2 the price.Here are some pics of the task at hand, oh by the way i degassed a wine with this vacuum setup in about 5 minutes the other day by just pushing a button!!! A Big Thanks To Appleman!!! Oh by the way Dont pay attention to the clock as I was interrupted right before I started by my daughter saying that her crawl space door just broke and the cays are in there!




It took a total of about 5 minutes, I was going slow and had the vacuum way down but will gradually increase this as I noticed there really isnt much of a vacuum being drawn on the carboy itself. I will probably go no higher then 12"hg.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2009)

As I think it is Waldo says- That's slicker than snot on a steering wheel!


How did it compare leaving the sediment behind? About the same or did you lose any? 


Have fun with it. There are many many uses for it.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

I didnt notice any difference at all except for the fact that my back is still intact from not having to lift it off the floor when done!



The motor did not even get warm at all. I would recommend this to anyone out there especially those with a bad back over just about any other tool out there. Other tools may save you time and be very convenient but this 1 is a life saver and this is coming from a person who likes his toys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rrussell (Jan 1, 2009)

wade,I missed where the best place to get one of those pumps was. Where did you get yours? I'm getting tired of the brake bleeder method of degassing. Thanks Ron


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

Ebay, mine costed me $115 but gaudet got 1 for I believe $49.Ask the seller if you can buy it off them before bidding as some will only sell to someone in the medical field. Also check out the ones that have make an offer. They wanted $149.99 for mine but I got then down to $115. The 1 I bought is up there again from the same seller! this seller had it to me in 2 days! You will have t get the little filter and overflow container but I bet someone here might be able to get you 1 for a few bucks or something, the company that makes this 1 is in CT. where I live and they have a website to order from and the prices arent that bad if it comes to that. I think the canister is like $15 and the filter about $6. Remember you can get this seller down to $115!<table><t><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## HD93 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Wade, How long did it take the total transfer? Looking at your clock.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

I did say not to look at my clock in the post as I was interrupted during it took 5 minutes but could have been done probably in about 1/2 that time as I had it set very low, towards the end I turned it up some but still could have gone more. There was just 1 more racking cane to clean this way so clean up took another 10 seconds.


----------



## admiral (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pictures, wade, and very understandable. Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

These pumps like I have said before are a real backsaver as Wade found out. Where they really shine is when you have a large primary on the floor and you need to rack it to glass. Instead of lifting up there, just transfer it with the pump. 


I bet Wade will even have some pictures for you all when he gets the filter set up. That works great also.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

I sure will but have to settle down on spending for awhile, not that it costs that much but after Christmas and with no OT and the Economy in the crapper, I dont feel awfully secure with my current job, this is work right now, not a lot, but I just dont see to much building going on so will tighten up the belt. I have so much wine now anyway that it can clear forever and I still have the OLE gravity filter if I need to.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

Rich, I know the Enolmatic is a vacuum filler so how would I go about using this as a bottle filler that would stop when filled? Would something like this work with it?
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">4887 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler


Gravity fill; stops automatically when bottle is full</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$32.99</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

Wade hook up the vacuum line to the overflow tube end of the filler. I have one of those to use to fill with. You might need a barbed adapter, but it is a simple hookup.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you done this and will it just start sucking wine out that tube instead?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes Wade I have done it and no it doesn't suck the wine out the other end. In the picture see the wine bottle? You substitute the pump for the wine bottle. There is a mechanism in the filler that shuts off the flow, especially when under a vacuum, as soon as the bottle gets full. The level is adjustable. Normally you just use a gravity siphon, but it works even better with a vacuum. When the bottle is full, it trips and shuts off the vacuum(not the pump). You switch out the bottle and flip the thingy to start the vacuum back up and it fills the next bottle. Sorry I can't get into it more, but I'm pushing my luck sitting up this long- must go get sick again.............................................................


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks and go rest you weary body as Ill have more questions for you tomorrow!


----------



## PatL (Jan 3, 2009)

Wade, I just filled bottles from 3 carboys this week exactly as Appleman describes. It works great and is very fast.

The one missing item in the description is an overflow bottle in the suction line between the pump and the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle filler. This is a safety device that stops liquid making its way into the pump.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

I have this bottle plus a filter right before the motor for added security. My next question on a set up with the auto filler would be if I have assorted bottles as I dont buy bottles, will I have to adjust this filler for each style bottle even if they all hold 750ml? I usually have mainly all the same but there area few different length necks.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Pat, I didn't mention the overflow bottle because I know Wade has the one built into his pump holder like I do. Anybody else- these overflow bottles keep the liquid out of the pump iteslf.


Don't worry about the couple different ones. If they fill just a bit different, just make manual adjustments to the bottles (pour a bit in or out as needed). It would take longer to make adjustments to the filler. I would also suggest you practice filling a few bottles with water before getting into the wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 10, 2009)

Two quick videos showing my vacuum pump in action. Sorry for poor quality, but it was taken with a digital camera not video cam. Also the comedy portion you won't see (cue the three stooges music, because I put the camera down to lower the vacuum) was the vacuum getting away from me and sucking about a glass worth of wine and bubbles into the canister

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJZhnlEwREg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJZhnlEwREg[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEVsZmRh4os"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEVsZmRh4os[/ame]


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish you would have put in the other part. Gotta love the Stooges..........
Good job.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking good there partner.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 10, 2009)

appleman said:


> I wish you would have put in the other part. Gotta love the Stooges..........
> Good job.



The video when I show the vacuum gauge at approximately -22 is when I put the camera down and shut off the suction as it was coming back into the canister....... You will have to visualize it for yourself.........


----------



## gaudet (Jan 19, 2009)

another video of racking with vacuum
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KORja_d0rrE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KORja_d0rrE[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I had a hose in my receiving carboy to limit the amount of 02 in my wine.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 19, 2009)

Its one I found on youtube. I am in the process of degassing my cranberry muscadine. I took a sg today and it was off the scale of my hydrometer. so I have to call it 0.992


----------

